# YAY puppy pictures!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We went to the vet and had some x-rays done and Siren only had 3 puppies. It works out great for me since I am going to be greedy and keep them all! lol Holly will be getting my pick male since I am overloaded on males and she is going to have a handsome little man!

This is female one born at 7:07 MST, weight 12.9 oz fawn with very little white and chocolate points. She is so light colored she is almost white in the light. Possible names Storm, Cyclone, Tornado, Torrent, and I am sure I will think of more.










































Here is Venom (pretty sure that is going to be her name) she was the second born at 7:46, weight 12.3 oz fawn female with black mask. She is adorable!










































Here is the big boy born at 8:52 and weight 13.8 and the last pup born. He is a light fawn with a white on the chest and a blaze up the face.


















































Group shots


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My boys so handsome! That 2nd born female is a little go getter already! Many they are so light in the light lol. I can't wait to see how these colors turn out.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

So cute , love the black mask , congrats


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Beautiful pups! Glad Siren had a safe delivery.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Start thinking of names. You know I like to name all my dogs in themes and not sure what this one will be yet. Venom I wanted for one of siren's daughters since Siren and Venom are both american gladiators and how Siren got her name. Then the other girl I wanted to name themed with Tempest since it is her half sister and daughter of monsoon.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful little litter  I love the little black mask female. Congratulations on a healthy litter!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Turbulence, Zephyr, Gust....just some right off the top


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

As I said before. I think Gladys, Edna and Abner look great!!! Glad everything went well.  Theme is BeWitched.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

El Nino, La Nina, Convection, Stratus...few more...I am good at this lol


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Klaxon-very loud electric siren


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

They look soooo good! Poor Siren looks exhausted-- but I think every mother looks that way at first, bwahahaha! 
I love love love that little boy!
Good luck with the names!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They all look just like siren congrats Lisa and Holly.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!! Love the pics


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY so happy everything turned out great. So looking forward to seeing them all grow!! love the last one, they are KNOCKED out lol

names are so so hard for me, so good luck


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

congrats they are lovely!!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

o.m.g! now i have puppy fever... enuff said


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

One of those dogs must be an (Em) (black mask) carrier, good looking pups. Honestly surprised that you dont have a single brindle though you do have some darker variations it seems so that probably replaced the brindle in terms of producing. Good looking pups though will be interesting to see where you take them as they mature. Congratulations.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

they are adorable!! im glad everyone is doin good.. siren is lucky having only 3!!! the smallest litter weve ever had was 7... i prayed for 3 or 4 pups when we bred cali and she ended up having 11!! and i luv the names


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

The pups are very cute, Lisa!

Good luck with the names (you always pick the best names anyway).


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> One of those dogs must be an (Em) (black mask) carrier, good looking pups. Honestly surprised that you dont have a single brindle though you do have some darker variations it seems so that probably replaced the brindle in terms of producing. Good looking pups though will be interesting to see where you take them as they mature. Congratulations.


This just proves what we were saying about RECESSIVE GENES! Siren did not have ONE single blue pup because she is not a carrier even though Monsoon is!!!! I say no more TX RED DOG LOL


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG puppies!!! So not helping my puppy fever! lol. Gotta hold out till next year.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> This just proves what we were saying about RECESSIVE GENES! Siren did not have ONE single blue pup because she is not a carrier even though Monsoon is!!!! I say no more TX RED DOG LOL


lmfao true true. I'm just surprised not even one brindle, of course its not like it couldn't of happened or anything just surprised.  Either way i have no idea where tx got his stuff, seems knowledgable just misguided for whatever reason.

Either way the real thing isn't colors, its how these little pups will mature as workers


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> lmfao true true. I'm just surprised not even one brindle, of course its not like it couldn't of happened or anything just surprised.  Either way i have no idea where tx got his stuff, seems knowledgable just misguided for whatever reason.
> 
> Either way the real thing isn't colors, its how these little pups will mature as workers


You know they might show some stripes in a few months pups color kind of changes within the first few months not saying they will turn black LOL but they could get a little darker and their stripes might show if not they still look like mirror images of their momma!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> lmfao true true. I'm just surprised not even one brindle, of course its not like it couldn't of happened or anything just surprised.


Aren't the stripes kinda brindly? lol making up words now.. or does brindle just have to run from left to right not up and down like the stripes on these pups? Or do you just have to wait a whole til they mature to see how they turn out?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> Aren't the stripes kinda brindly? lol making up words now.. or does brindle just have to run from left to right not up and down like the stripes on these pups? Or do you just have to wait a whole til they mature to see how they turn out?


The darkness on the backs will most likely fad as the age, and no its not brindle. The female with the black mask looks like she might keep her dark and have a smutty look in her coat.

I really hope for some brindling to appear on my boy!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> The darkness on the backs will most likely fad as the age, and no its not brindle.
> 
> I really hope for some brindling to appear on my boy!


You never know  They are going to be cute they look like little siren replica's LOL


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> The darkness on the backs will most likely fad as the age, and no its not brindle. The female with the black mask looks like she might keep her dark and have a smutty look in her coat.
> 
> I really hope for some brindling to appear on my boy!


Agreed, it is possible that as they mature they develop a very "light" shade of brindle, however based on pictures i feel this is how they will turn out. Nothing wrong with that, i personally don't care about coloring that much but yeah. Brindles, even as pups are generally more profound and evident.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

KMdogs said:


> Brindles, even as pups are generally more profound and evident.


:goodpost: Yep usually. I don't think any will brindle, but I can hope and dream. I am totally into color lol. I think my signature shows I like colors  lmao.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> :goodpost: Yep usually. I don't think any will brindle, but I can hope and dream. I am totally into color lol. I think my signature shows I like colors  lmao.


thanks for explaining, and yeah it does! You don't discriminate lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

One of them looks like a throw back of Zorro the one with the black mask!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> One of them looks like a throw back of Zorro the one with the black mask!


These aren't Monsoon puppies! Siren had Zorro Puppies left over incubating! Lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lol I am telling you she decided to keep a few in the box LMAO!!!


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

really nice pups, i like the last one =)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so amazed that they turned out so light in color considering Monsoon carried red, chocolate, and black in his genes. They pups are going great and have gained about 2 oz already. I do want it to be clear that Siren was bred this year (not back to back she id have cycles in between) so that we do not need to wait for puppies when I really push her hard next year in working events. I also needed some females to work since I kept males from my last litter. There is not evidence that she had a small litter this time because she was bred last year. Those pups from last year are 16 months old now and Siren was in fantastic condition when she was bred. Now everyone will like what I breed but if you are not interested in them then no one is making you look at this thread. That's all I am going to say about that, I am sad she had only 3 but we did get what we got the min we wanted and only time will tell if they turn out to be the workers we want. Man they are barley 24 hours old and the haters come out!! LMAO


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

that 1st one looks like a " myst" to me yup my name pic ( like it matter lol)


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I am so amazed that they turned out so light in color considering Monsoon carried red, chocolate, and black in his genes. They pups are going great and have gained about 2 oz already. I do want it to be clear that Siren was bred this year (not back to back she id have cycles in between) so that we do not need to wait for puppies when I really push her hard next year in working events. I also needed some females to work since I kept males from my last litter. There is not evidence that she had a small litter this time because she was bred last year. Those pups from last year are 16 months old now and Siren was in fantastic condition when she was bred. Now everyone will like what I breed but if you are not interested in them then no one is making you look at this thread. That's all I am going to say about that, I am sad she had only 3 but we did get what we got the min we wanted and only time will tell if they turn out to be the workers we want. Man they are barley 24 hours old and the haters come out!! LMAO


Whos already talking crap?!? lol geez.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't want to drag it on but someone tried to tell me I had 3 pups because she was bred 16 months ago. If that was the case BYB would be out of business when they do back to back breedings and have 12 each litter! lol This is also the person who attacked one of our child members about her drawings. what a douche bag!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww they sort of blend in with Siren. I'm kind of drawing a blank as far as names. Toxin?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> that 1st one looks like a " myst" to me yup my name pic ( like it matter lol)


i like myst or Amphitrite goddess of the sea... kinda nerdy but it goes with it kinda.

very very good looking pups.

holly has all the luck shes gonna be getting a great lookin boy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Celestial88 said:


> Toxin?


Lisa could have Venom and I could have Toxin!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! Female 1 is my favorite.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooo Synonyms  ! 
Toxin, Venom, Blight?


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I don't want to drag it on but someone tried to tell me I had 3 pups because she was bred 16 months ago. If that was the case BYB would be out of business when they do back to back breedings and have 12 each litter! lol This is also the person who attacked one of our child members about her drawings. what a douche bag!


What a load of crap!! Point me in the direction Lisa, I'll kick someone in the head! lol 

The puppies look amazing, I'm glad your girl Siren is doing great as well as the pups. No doubt they will grow up to be amazing workers and athletes like the rest of your dogs 

You're doing a good job of contributing to the puppy fever going on around here  Makes me want to get a pup when my boy Whit is already a handful lol :hammer:


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

gorgeous pups congrats once again.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I don't want to drag it on but someone tried to tell me I had 3 pups because she was bred 16 months ago. If that was the case BYB would be out of business when they do back to back breedings and have 12 each litter! lol This is also the person who attacked one of our child members about her drawings. what a douche bag!


Don't you just love negative people...? Anyways gorgeous pups I look forward to seeing more pictures, I love the black mask one


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I am so amazed that they turned out so light in color considering Monsoon carried red, chocolate, and black in his genes. They pups are going great and have gained about 2 oz already. I do want it to be clear that Siren was bred this year (not back to back she id have cycles in between) so that we do not need to wait for puppies when I really push her hard next year in working events. I also needed some females to work since I kept males from my last litter. There is not evidence that she had a small litter this time because she was bred last year. Those pups from last year are 16 months old now and Siren was in fantastic condition when she was bred. Now everyone will like what I breed but if you are not interested in them then no one is making you look at this thread. That's all I am going to say about that, I am sad she had only 3 but we did get what we got the min we wanted and only time will tell if they turn out to be the workers we want. Man they are barley 24 hours old and the haters come out!! LMAO


the only thing im gonna h8 on, and its not really h8 its fear, is the fact youre keeping them all. with all the bleeding hearts killing good pits and entire yards its within reason that you could be attacked by these "people". hopefully you have enough friends and such so the blood is spread around.

i know its very conspierecy theoreyish but ive never liked having all eggs in 1 basket.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok what am I missing zohawn? I would think he is being most responsible keeping them than selling or finding homes? They will hopefully work out perfectly for what she is looking for. How in the world is that irresponsible?


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

ames said:


> Ok what am I missing zohawn? I would think he is being most responsible keeping them than selling or finding homes? They will hopefully work out perfectly for what she is looking for. How in the world is that irresponsible?


i didnt say irresponsible. i just think what she has needs to be preserved and am fearful of the SWAT...i mean HSUS etc killing them.

have you read some of the things thats been posted in the bsl forum? them guys killing 100+ dogs. thats the end of that line, genocide even.

100 years from now i want my grandkids to have a pk dog. i dont think thats unreasonable.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

why would she be scared of hsus or any one killing them?

i dont think where she lives is gonna pass a law anytime soon, and i think if they did she'd fight it before it passed or move after it passed. she's posted pics of her kennels also they look pretty sturdy and dont think a dogs gonna escape any time soon. i think your just being slightly paranoid


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

zohawn said:


> the only thing im gonna h8 on, and its not really h8 its fear, is the fact youre keeping them all. with all the bleeding hearts killing good pits and entire yards its within reason that you could be attacked by these "people". hopefully you have enough friends and such so the blood is spread around.
> 
> i know its very conspierecy theoreyish but ive never liked having all eggs in 1 basket.





zohawn said:


> i didnt say irresponsible. i just think what she has needs to be preserved and am fearful of the SWAT...i mean HSUS etc killing them.
> 
> have you read some of the things thats been posted in the bsl forum? them guys killing 100+ dogs. thats the end of that line, genocide even.
> 
> 100 years from now i want my grandkids to have a pk dog. i dont think thats unreasonable.


Scary but true!! My male is going to California where Holly co-owns a few other of my dogs so they are spread around a bit 

I already had a run in where they put me on a fighting watch or what ever. Thankfully with my business and what I do in the community I am well known. I am in really good with the Animal control here and every year my business sponsors a fundraiser for them call "Pit Bull Day" and we help raise money for them. I am on really good terms and have my kennel permit and everything in order. I am proactive about my dogs and about making sure I don't get myself into trouble. I know you can never be too careful and I understand the concern.

Thanks guys the pups are doing great I will post some pictures in the next few days, they are already so FAT! lol


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> why would she be scared of hsus or any one killing them?
> 
> i dont think where she lives is gonna pass a law anytime soon, and i think if they did she'd fight it before it passed or move after it passed. she's posted pics of her kennels also they look pretty sturdy and dont think a dogs gonna escape any time soon. i think your just being slightly paranoid


its cool, the person i was referring to gets it


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i got who you were referring to but im just wondering why so paranoid? if you do everything properly and follow the law which im sure pk does to 100 percent of the law there wouldnt be a problem at all just like a hater or 2.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is the problem no one is safe!! I got put on the dog fighting watch dog list despite what my kennels does. My only saving grace is that my local AC know me really well or I could have been in trouble for doing nothing. When you have a large kennel like mine it pays to be a little paranoid. It's sad we have to be this way but with ppl like the ASPCA raiding innocent kennels and putting dogs to sleep for nothing, a little paranoid is good.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Especially since hand walking is now a sign of dog fighting. lmao


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> That is the problem no one is safe!! I got put on the dog fighting watch dog list despite what my kennels does. My only saving grace is that my local AC know me really well or I could have been in trouble for doing nothing. When you have a large kennel like mine it pays to be a little paranoid. It's sad we have to be this way but with ppl like the ASPCA raiding innocent kennels and putting dogs to sleep for nothing, a little paranoid is good.


Unfortunately. Vast majority do not understand this breed, or any working bred dogs for that matter. (not to be confused with "working dogs" bred for show) With that said what the public does not understand theres almost always a negative reaction.. In our case BSL and kennel shut down/euthanize. Granted the APBT is even more so unique with the history and perfection around the [] but still.

How those pups doing?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They are fat!! I will post more pictures today.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

(This thread needs caps! so...) OH GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!! THEY ARE SUPER CUTE!<3<3<3
and naturally I like the little pup with the white blaze. 
grats Siren, Holly and Lisa! looking forward to seeing them grow!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ahemmmm, excuse me Lisa, but its almost 10 EST and the day is almost over  lol jk I know your busy and got a few hours on me. I am just bored at work wanting to see fat puppy pictures


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

GOSH! ok I will go take some and post them when Justin goes to sleep


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> GOSH! ok I will go take some and post them when Justin goes to sleep


YAY Hurry up Justin!!!! lol


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> That is the problem no one is safe!! I got put on the dog fighting watch dog list despite what my kennels does. My only saving grace is that my local AC know me really well or I could have been in trouble for doing nothing. When you have a large kennel like mine it pays to be a little paranoid. It's sad we have to be this way but with ppl like the ASPCA raiding innocent kennels and putting dogs to sleep for nothing, a little paranoid is good.


How in the world could they think for a second you fought dogs?! You have a freakin public kennel; you go out and do sports with your dogs!! 

Anyways...more pics please!! :woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah that is why no one is safe, they really tried to say I fight dogs because of how many I have, who I got some of my dogs from, and the pedigrees on some of my dogs

BTW I cannot find my camera!! WTheck..... I looked all over and have no clue where it is. Puppy pictures will have to wait till at least tomorrow.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Monsoon (storm from the sea) Siren (temptress of the sea) .. what ever your herritage is .. irish, german, english, whatever.. use a word that means "from the sea" .. 

name the one that dont shut up Harpy.. LOL dunno.. just playin around

I love the buckskin colors you got out it, is there brindle? I couldnt see any, love the mask you think that one will get darker? .. 

Good litter CONGRATS up:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> *Monsoon (storm from the sea) Siren (temptress of the sea) .. * what ever your herritage is .. irish, german, english, whatever.. use a word that means "from the sea" ..
> 
> name the one that dont shut up Harpy.. LOL dunno.. just playin around
> 
> ...


LMAO I never thought of it that way, your a genius!!  Siren is named after a Siren of the sea not the noise maker but those that have seen her in Sch or agility think it is because she is noisy.

So sea names got me thinking and I might have to name one Kraken, what a cool name!! OMG we are sitting here and I think the females are going to be Kraken and Venom! Thanks Stan


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow.. Kraken is pretty BA!!

When you do Sch. with her, all you gotta do is be like "Release the Kraken!!!" hahahaha


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i got who you were referring to but im just wondering why so paranoid? if you do everything properly and follow the law which im sure pk does to 100 percent of the law there wouldnt be a problem at all just like a hater or 2.


youre wrong. there was just 2 guys, twins i think, that had all their dogs killed illegally and they still had to pay court fees etc.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Eric said:


> Wow.. Kraken is pretty BA!!
> 
> When you do Sch. with her, all you gotta do is be like "Release the Kraken!!!" hahahaha


OMG that's great! I will have to remember that!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Eric said:


> Wow.. Kraken is pretty BA!!
> 
> When you do Sch. with her, all you gotta do is be like "Release the Kraken!!!" hahahaha


LOL! what about tsunami?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I like all these names y'all are coming up with.
Lisa I don't remember if I told you on facebook or not,but in case I didn't I'll say it here.Congrats on the pups!They are very cute.Can't wait to see how they turn out for you!


----------

